# Love between girl and filly!



## KayJay Farm (Apr 19, 2007)

Wanted to share this picture of our daughter and our newest foal taken today while doing chores at barn. Hope it makes everyone smile!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 19, 2007)

:bgrin :bgrin Here's Mine :bgrin :bgrin

beautiful little girls

and beautiful picture

Lori


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 19, 2007)

There's nothing better than kids and "their" horses!!!!



: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh how precious



:



:


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Apr 19, 2007)

now THAT is priceless!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2007)

That is the sweetest picture



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 19, 2007)

Some one please lighten that up so it can win on Equusite! OMG it screams Love and Bliss! Thanks for sharing such a precious moment with us.

I hope you'll forgive me, but on the back porch there is a link for making posters and I was so drawn to this one picture and had to make one.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 19, 2007)

Dimimore said:


> Some one please lighten that up so it can win on Equusite! OMG it screams Love and Bliss! Thanks for sharing such a precious moment with us.
> 
> I hope you'll forgive me, but on the back porch there is a link for making posters and I was so drawn to this one picture and had to make one.



Totally agree! Or maybe a calendar photo!

MA


----------



## Chamomile (Apr 19, 2007)

I LOVE this picture. It would be blown up and hanging on my wall if she were mine



: Very very nice!!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 19, 2007)

: love the photo.



:


----------



## KayJay Farm (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Deb for the poster! What a great idea! Love the title too!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 19, 2007)

That is one of THE MOST touching pictures I have ever seen!



: I love it! Beautiful girls, thank you for sharing.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Apr 19, 2007)

That picture defines why we all love our horses. It brought tears to my eyes, you can see the love they share.


----------



## hairicane (Apr 20, 2007)

That has got to be one of the best photos I have ever seen. How wonderful u captured it



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## lvponies (Apr 20, 2007)

That is such a sweet picture!!!



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hope you don't mind, I lightened it. Beautiful picture!!


----------



## wc minis (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice picture. It reminds me of my daughter with our horses. Very precious..


----------



## Shari (Apr 20, 2007)

That is just super adorable!!


----------



## Mona (Apr 20, 2007)

What a BEAUTIFUL moment you have captured!!



:


----------



## Joyce (Apr 20, 2007)

One of the most precious pictures I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing with us.

Joyce


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh now lightened it is the most perfect picture!!


----------

